# اين لوحى الشريعه المكتوبه باصبع الله



## يا هادى (17 مارس 2010)

*تحياتى

لفت انتباهى شى الا وهو 

وجود مسله حمورابى اللى قبل موسى 400 سنه فاين اذا الالواح المكتوبه باصبع الله لشريعه موسى عليه؟ *


----------



## My Rock (17 مارس 2010)

راجع سفر الخروج
موسى كسر اللوحين لغضبه على الشعب


----------



## يا هادى (17 مارس 2010)

*34: 1 ثم قال الرب لموسى انحت لك لوحين من حجر مثل الاولين فاكتب انا على اللوحين الكلمات التي كانت على اللوحين الاولين الذين كسرتهما(سفر الخروج)

فين لوحى الشريعه اللى كتبهم الله بنفسه مثل وجود مسله حمورابى والذى اتى قبل موسى ب400 سنه؟*


----------



## My Rock (17 مارس 2010)

جيد إنك متابع 
اللوحين الذين صنعوا من جديد فُقِدوا في الحروب و السبي. ليس معنى ان نجد مسلة حمورابي ان نجد كل وثيقة قديمة من العهد القديم، هذا منطق فاشل!


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 مارس 2010)

> اللوحين الذين صنعوا من جديد  فُقِدوا في الحروب و السبي. ليس معنى ان نجد مسلة حمورابي ان نجد كل وثيقة  قديمة من العهد القديم، هذا منطق فاشل!


هههههههههههههه
طيب ما الأهرامات ومعظم اثار الفراعنه موجودة كمان ! 
عجبى ، ما هذا المنطق وما هذا الربط ! ؟

المسلة مزروعة فى الإرض وليست تُحمل كالوحين !


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 مارس 2010)

لا انا فاهمه قصد الاخ

الاخ قصده انه شريعه موسي مستمده من شريعه حمورابي الاقدم

طب لو المنطق دا صح بقي يبقي الشريعه الاسلاميه مستمده من شريعه حمورابي لانه الاسلام في نظر الكثيرين امتداد لشريعه موسي

صح و لا غلط

سلام


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 مارس 2010)

ممنووووووووع الإسلاميات بتاتا فى القسم
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 مارس 2010)

لا مش قصدي اسلاميات ابدا انا بقول انه موضوع انه الشرائع مسروقه من حمورابي و منطق مهاجمه شريعه موسي بسبب التشابه مع حمورابي فاشل لانه امر يمس عقيده الاخ

اسفه لم اقصد الاسلاميات

افتكر قصدي اوضح الان

سلام و نعمه


----------



## My Rock (17 مارس 2010)

مسألة حمورابي و قوانينه، فهذا منطق فاشل، فمعنى هذا كل ما شُرِعَ بعد حمورابي هو إقتباس من حمورابي!
الكتاب المقدس غير قائم على أسفار موسى الخمسة فقط! فلو كان الحال كان ممكن إعتبار هذه الفكرة، لكن الكتاب المقدس و كتابه و الفكر الموجود به اضخم من اي فكر بشري شُرع على يد أي حاكم!


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 مارس 2010)

طب و ليه ما يكونش حمورابي واخد شريعته الموجوده من نوح بعد الطوفان

نوح تلقي شريعه و اوامر بعد الطوفان و هي تسبق حمورابي بكثير

اما عن مسئله بقائ مسله حمورابي فيوجد اثار تعود لعشرات الالاف السنين محفوظه

الاهرام موجوده و مقابر فرعونيه و الوف التماثيل فبقاء الشي من عدمه ليس المقياس

المقياس انه الله جعل شريعته في ققلوب و عقول ابتاعه

اليس قادرا علي كل شئ

سلام و نعمه


----------



## يا هادى (17 مارس 2010)

*



			جيد إنك متابع
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


قصدك جيد انى عرفتك شى انت لم تكن تعرفه او لم تريد ان تظهره 




			فُقِدوا في الحروب و السبي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


وهذا ما كنت اريده فعلا شكرا على اجابتك فعلا فقدوا فى الحروب والسبى 

 فمن اين الاثبات ان ما كتب الان هو التوراه التى كانت تقرا على مسامع جميع شعب اسرائيل كل سبع سنين؟




			ليس معنى ان نجد مسلة حمورابي ان نجد كل وثيقة قديمة من العهد القديم،
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


المنطق يقول ان لوحى الشريعه اهم من مسله حمورابى لحفظها والله لايترك لوحى الشريعه تختفى ومسله حمورابى تظل موجوده............فهل تعتبره منطق فاشل؟ فعلى الاقل عرفنا عرفنا صحه شريعه حمورابى فمن اين نعرف صحه التوراه ان كان اللوحى الحجر فقدوا*


----------



## يا هادى (17 مارس 2010)

> هههههههههههههه
> طيب ما الأهرامات ومعظم اثار الفراعنه موجودة كمان !
> عجبى ، ما هذا المنطق وما هذا الربط ! ؟
> المسلة مزروعة فى الإرض وليست تُحمل كالوحين



بتكلم عن اثبات دينى اتعتبره شى عادى عندما يفقد الحجر الشاهد على صحه ما كتب الان فمن اين الاثبات اذا؟


----------



## يا هادى (17 مارس 2010)

> الاخ قصده انه شريعه موسي مستمده من شريعه حمورابي الاقدم



لا طبعا انا بتكلم عن منطيقه اثبات شى دينى يحتوى على شريعه


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 مارس 2010)

> *  فمن اين الاثبات ان ما كتب الان هو التوراه التى كانت  تقرا على مسامع جميع شعب اسرائيل كل سبع سنين؟*



لأعرفك ان سؤالك لا يرقى للإجابة عليه سوف اكرر لك السؤال مع تغير كلمات فقط

*فمن اين عدم الاثبات ان ما كتب الان هو ليس التوراه التى كانت  تقرا على مسامع جميع شعب اسرائيل كل سبع سنين؟*

هذا اسميه الرد النقدي !



> بتكلم عن اثبات دينى اتعتبره شى عادى عندما يفقد الحجر الشاهد على صحه ما  كتب الان فمن اين الاثبات اذا؟



ومن اين عدم الإثبات إذا ؟


----------



## My Rock (17 مارس 2010)

يا هادى قال:


> *قصدك جيد انى عرفتك شى انت لم تكن تعرفه او لم تريد ان تظهره *



سأتجاوزك بأخلاقي 





> *وهذا ما كنت اريده فعلا شكرا على اجابتك فعلا فقدوا فى الحروب والسبى *
> 
> *فمن اين الاثبات ان ما كتب الان هو التوراه التى كانت تقرا على مسامع جميع شعب اسرائيل كل سبع سنين؟*




يا فهيم زمانك، اللوحين الجديدن لم يحتويان الا على اسطر قليلة دونها موسى أصلاً في سفر الخروج. اللوحين لم يحتويان على التوراة كلها, و ما كان بها دُوِنَ أصلاً في سفر الخروج
و بذلك إستفسارك ساقط من أساسه، لانك أفترضت وجود التوراة بالكامل في اللوحين،
اما من جهة آخرى، فاللوحين لم يكنا المصدر الوحيد، فموسى و من بعده دونا بخط اليد، في مخطوطات، خصص الله لها سبط كامل للعناية بها و لحفظها و الحفاظ عليها، فحتى لو قلنا إن اللوحين إحتويا على التوراة بالكامل، فيبقى إستفسارك ساقط لوجود مصدر و شاهد ثاني
إضافة الى إنك تفترض شئ، لانك مُهيئ للهجوم، لكن لو كنت حيادي لفكرت ما هي الأدلة التي تدعم عدم نسخ الأصل أصلاً؟



*



المنطق يقول ان لوحى الشريعه اهم من مسله حمورابى لحفظها والله لايترك لوحى الشريعه تختفى ومسله حمورابى تظل موجوده............فهل تعتبره منطق فاشل؟ فعلى الاقل عرفنا عرفنا صحه شريعه حمورابى فمن اين نعرف صحه التوراه ان كان اللوحى الحجر فقدوا

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
المشكلة إن منطقك الخاص بك يفرض على الله ما يحفظه و ما لا يحفظه! اذا كان الله سمح بكسر اللوحين الأوليين بسبب غضب موسى، و لم تكن مشكلة في ذلك، فلم يُعاقب موسى و لم يمت الشعب بسبب فقدان اللوحين الأوليين!
المشكلة في تخيلاتك التي تفرض على الله ان يحفظ اللوحين ما دامتا بخط يده و هو منطق فاشل، لانه الله سمح بفقدان الأوليين!


----------



## My Rock (17 مارس 2010)

يُنقل الى الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 مارس 2010)

يا هادى قال:


> لا طبعا انا بتكلم عن منطيقه اثبات شى دينى يحتوى على شريعه




ههههههههههه ولو مافيش اثبات 

اولا قولنا ان شريعتك مشابهه كثيرا لشريعه موسي هذا اولا

ثانيا اليس الله قادرا علي حفظ شرائعه ام انه قادر علي حفظ الاسلام فقط و عجز عن حفظ الباقيين

ثم انه مخطوطات الاسلام الاصليه للقراءن احرقت

كيف نضمن ان قراءن اليوم هو قرءان ايام النبي

الم تقولوا ان الله قادرا علي الحفظ

كذلك نحن نؤمن بذلك الشئ

و بما ان الله قادرا علي حفظ كل شئ فانه قيض انبياء لحفظ شريعه موسي

اشعياء و ارمياء و دانيال و ايليا و عزرا حافظ التوراه و حاميها

اليسوا هؤلاء انبياء الله الحافظين شريعته

و داوود في مزاميره كان يتغني بان لذته هي في حفظ شريعه الله و ناموسه و سليمان الم يكن حافظا لها

ام ان الانبياء ليسوا ادله كافيه

ام تكن مهمتهم حفظ كلام الله و توجيه الشعب و اليس موحي اهم بحيث لو ان الشريعه تغيرت هم سيكتشفون

صح ولا غلط

سلام و نعمه


----------



## Coptic Man (17 مارس 2010)

اولا هناك فرق شاسع في حجم لوحي الشريعة وحجم مسلة حمورابي

كما ان لوحي الشريعة كان يوضع بداخل تابوت العهد وكان يوضع التابوت كاملا في هيكل سليمان

فبعد خراب اورشليم وهدم هيكل سليمان فقدوا في اثناء تشتت اليهود في بقاع العالم المختلفة

ويمكنك اعتبار هذا سماح من الرب وقد يظهروا في القريب العاجل فالحفريات والاكتشافات مازلت مستمرة في العالم 

ولكن هذا سماح من الرب لاننا عندنا علامة بانتهاء الازمة عند اعادة بناء هيكل سليمان التي قد تحتوي علي تابوت العهد ايضا فعدم وجودها في الوقت الحالي هو نعمة من الرب كي لا يعجل اليهود ببناء هيكل سليمان وسوف يحدث ولا تدري ما يحمله الغد يا اخي الفاضل

سلام ونعمة


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 مارس 2010)

للمره التانيه بكرر سؤالي

اليسوا انبياء الله كافين لحفظ كلام الله و ناموسه

استشهاد من كلام داوود النبي

المزامير  الأصحاح 40 العدد 8 أَنْ أَفْعَلَ مَشِيئَتَكَ يَا إِلَهِي سُرِرْتُ.  وَشَرِيعَتُكَ فِي وَسَطِ أَحْشَائِي].  



 المزامير الأصحاح 94 العدد 12 طُوبَى لِلرَّجُلِ  الَّذِي تُؤَدِّبُهُ يَا رَبُّ وَتُعَلِّمُهُ مِنْ شَرِيعَتِكَ  



 المزامير الأصحاح 119 العدد 18 اكْشِفْ عَنْ عَيْنَيَّ  فَأَرَى عَجَائِبَ مِنْ شَرِيعَتِكَ.  



 المزامير الأصحاح 119 العدد 29 طَرِيقَ الْكَذِبِ  أَبْعِدْ عَنِّي وَبِشَرِيعَتِكَ ارْحَمْنِي.  



 المزامير الأصحاح 119 العدد 34 فَهِّمْنِي فَأُلاَحِظَ  شَرِيعَتَكَ وَأَحْفَظَهَا بِكُلِّ قَلْبِي.  



 المزامير الأصحاح 119 العدد 44 فَأَحْفَظَ شَرِيعَتَكَ  دَائِماً إِلَى الدَّهْرِ وَالأَبَدِ  



 المزامير الأصحاح 119 العدد 51 الْمُتَكَبِّرُونَ  اسْتَهْزَأُوا بِي إِلَى الْغَايَةِ. عَنْ شَرِيعَتِكَ لَمْ أَمِلْ.  



 المزامير الأصحاح 119 العدد 53 الْحَمِيَّةُ  أَخَذَتْنِي بِسَبَبِ الأَشْرَارِ تَارِكِي شَرِيعَتِكَ.  



 المزامير الأصحاح 119 العدد 55 ذَكَرْتُ فِي اللَّيْلِ  اسْمَكَ يَا رَبُّ وَحَفِظْتُ شَرِيعَتَكَ.  



 المزامير الأصحاح 119 العدد 61 حِبَالُ الأَشْرَارِ  الْتَفَّتْ عَلَيَّ. أَمَّا شَرِيعَتُكَ فَلَمْ أَنْسَهَا.  



 المزامير الأصحاح 119 العدد 70 سَمِنَ مِثْلَ  الشَّحْمِ قَلْبُهُمْ أَمَّا أَنَا فَبِشَرِيعَتِكَ أَتَلَذَّذُ.  


ما هي شريعه الله التي قصدها داوود النبي بكلامه

شريعه و ناموس موسي

صح ولا غلط

حتي الملحدين مقرين انه هي هذه نفس الشريعه منذ ايام موسي 

سلام و نعمه


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 مارس 2010)

يا جماعة " يا هادي " فاكر ان اللوحين مكتوب فيهم الأسفار الخمسة
فلا تتعبوا نفسكم فى إفهامه

لوحين فيهم الأسفار الخمسة ازااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى ؟


----------



## يا هادى (17 مارس 2010)

> يا جماعة " يا هادي " فاكر ان اللوحين مكتوب فيهم الأسفار الخمسة
> فلا تتعبوا نفسكم فى إفهامه
> 
> لوحين فيهم الأسفار الخمسة ازااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى ؟



خير ما قولت

امال فيهم ايه؟


----------



## My Rock (17 مارس 2010)

يا هادى قال:


> خير ما قولت
> 
> امال فيهم ايه؟


 
فيهم ما ذكر في الإصحاح 34 من سفر الخروج
هل متأكد إنك قرأت الإصحاح بالكامل؟

اللوحين لا تحتويان على اسفار موسى الخمسة، بل جزء بسيط لا يتعدى السطور كما موضح في الإصحاح 34


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 مارس 2010)

هههههههههههههههه اللوحين فيهم الوصايا العشر فقط

اما الشريعه المفصله ففي الاسفار الخمس التي اوحي لموسي ان يكتبها

و كل الشعب كان حافظ الوصايا العشر حتي بعد كسر موسي الالواح لانه هو و اخوه هارون قعدوا يعني يحفظوا الشعب 

و المسيح يستشهد بالوصايا مما يؤكد صحتها

الشعب كله كان حافظ الوصايا

*وَإِذَا وَاحِدٌ تَقَدَّمَ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَيُّهَا الْمُعَلِّمُ  الصَّالِحُ أَيَّ صَلاَحٍ أَعْمَلُ لِتَكُونَ لِيَ الْحَيَاةُ  الأَبَدِيَّةُ؟» 
17 فَقَالَ لَهُ: «لِمَاذَا تَدْعُونِي صَالِحاً؟  لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَالِحاً إِلاَّ وَاحِدٌ وَهُوَ اللَّهُ. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ  أَرَدْتَ أَنْ تَدْخُلَ الْحَيَاةَ فَاحْفَظِ الْوَصَايَا». 
18 قَالَ  لَهُ: «أَيَّةَ الْوَصَايَا؟» فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «لاَ تَقْتُلْ. لاَ تَزْنِ.  لاَ تَسْرِقْ. لاَ تَشْهَدْ بِالزُّورِ. 
19 أَكْرِمْ أَبَاكَ  وَأُمَّكَ وَأَحِبَّ قَرِيبَكَ كَنَفْسِكَ». 
20 قَالَ لَهُ الشَّابُّ:  «هَذِهِ كُلُّهَا حَفِظْتُهَا مُنْذُ حَدَاثَتِي. فَمَاذَا يُعْوِزُنِي  بَعْدُ؟» 
21 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «إِنْ أَرَدْتَ أَنْ تَكُونَ كَامِلاً  فَاذْهَبْ وَبِعْ أَمْلاَكَكَ وَأَعْطِ الْفُقَرَاءَ فَيَكُونَ لَكَ  كَنْزٌ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَتَعَالَ اتْبَعْنِي». 
22 فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ  الشَّابُّ الْكَلِمَةَ مَضَى حَزِيناً لأَنَّهُ كَانَ ذَا أَمْوَالٍ  كَثِيرَةٍ. *

يعني الشاب حافظ الوصايا من امتا 

منذ حداثته

و موضع تاني يدلل انه الشعب كله حفظ الوصايا بدون الحاجه لالواح

*فَجَاءَ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الْكَتَبَةِ وَسَمِعَهُمْ يَتَحَاوَرُونَ فَلَمَّا  رَأَى أَنَّهُ أَجَابَهُمْ حَسَناً سَأَلَهُ: «أَيَّةُ وَصِيَّةٍ هِيَ  أَوَّلُ الْكُلِّ؟» 
29 فَأَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: «إِنَّ أَوَّلَ كُلِّ  الْوَصَايَا هِيَ: اسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ. الرَّبُّ إِلَهُنَا رَبٌّ  وَاحِدٌ. 
30 وَتُحِبُّ الرَّبَّ إِلَهَكَ مِنْ كُلِّ قَلْبِكَ وَمِنْ  كُلِّ نَفْسِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ فِكْرِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ قُدْرَتِكَ. هَذِهِ  هِيَ الْوَصِيَّةُ الأُولَى. *

يعني حافظين كلهم الوصايا ولالا فلو كانت غلط لاعترض يسوع


 الوصايا العشر التي كسرها موسي حفظها الشعب اثناء حياته اومال موسي كانت مهمته ايه يعني

اما الشريعه المفصله ليست في الالواح

في الاسفار الخمس

واضح دلوقتي

سلام و نعمه


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 مارس 2010)

1- ثم قال الرب لموسى انحت لك لوحين من حجر مثل الاولين فاكتب انا على اللوحين الكلمات التي كانت على اللوحين الاولين الذين كسرتهما.
 2- و كن مستعدا للصباح و اصعد في الصباح الى جبل سيناء و قف عندي هناك على راس الجبل.
 3- و لا يصعد احد معك و ايضا لا ير احد في كل الجبل الغنم ايضا و البقر لا ترع الى جهة ذلك الجبل.
 4- فنحت لوحين من حجر كالاولين و بكر موسى في الصباح و صعد الى جبل سيناء كما امره الرب و اخذ في يده لوحي الحجر.



يلا قل لنا بقى الأولين كانوا فيهم اية ؟؟


----------



## عبير الورد (17 مارس 2010)

شكرا اخوتي لردودكم استفدت منها
الرب يباركم


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (17 مارس 2010)

*فعلا مساكين للحال التي وصل له المسلمين اليوم من منطق وطريقة تفكير وربط وتحليل للامور ... لا استطيع ان اقول شي امر محزن*


----------



## يا هادى (17 مارس 2010)

> ماى روك:
> 
> فيهم ما ذكر في الإصحاح 34 من سفر الخروج
> هل متأكد إنك قرأت الإصحاح بالكامل؟
> ...



gospel:


> اما الشريعه المفصله ليست في الالواح
> 
> في الاسفار الخمس



فما فائده اللوحين ان كان ما كتب فيهم مكتوب فى سفر الخروج ؟المكتوب فى الواح اخرى على الحجر؟


----------



## My Rock (18 مارس 2010)

يا هادى قال:


> فما فائده اللوحين ان كان ما كتب فيهم مكتوب فى سفر الخروج ؟المكتوب فى الواح اخرى على الحجر؟



بذلك تكون أفلست و تبحث عن مخرج لتشتيت الحوار
رجاءاً لا تردوا رده اللأخير

وضحنا إن اللوحين إحتويا على الوصايا العشر التي تعتبر لُب العهد الذي عقده الله مع الشعب، أي ان تحفظ الوصايا فتخلص!
وضحنا لك إن الشريعة مدونة و الله خصص سبط كامل لحفظ و متابعة تدوينه و حفظ كلمته، و بذلك محاولتك الفاشلة في إثبات إن الكتاب المقدس ضاع مع ضياع اللوحين هي محاولة بائسة سقطت بردودنا عليك
ما إعتراضك الآن؟


----------



## يا هادى (18 مارس 2010)

*لاوضح اعتراضى بطريقه خرى

سفر الخروج [ 24 : 4 ] :

 فَكَتَبَ مُوسَى جَمِيعَ أَقْوَالِ الرَّبِّ، ثُمَّ بَكَّرَ فِي الصَّبَاحِ وَشَيَّدَ مَذْبَحاً عَلَى سَفْحِ الجَبَلِ 

 الجمله الملونه بالاحمر من ضمن ماكتبها موسى؟*


----------



## My Rock (18 مارس 2010)

ما علاقة ما كتبته بإعتراضك الأولي؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 مارس 2010)

> *  الجمله الملونه بالاحمر من ضمن ماكتبها موسى؟*



دا انت افلست افلاس تام سحيق
تركت كل الموضوع وامسكت فى كلام آخر 
على العموم

نعم


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (18 مارس 2010)

يا هادى قال:


> *لاوضح اعتراضى بطريقه خرى
> 
> سفر الخروج [ 24 : 4 ] :
> 
> ...



طب ايه هي مشكلتك

انتا حولت مسار الموضوع 360 درجه

آية ( ٤): "فكتب موسى جميع أقوال الرب وبكر في الصباح وبنى مذبحًا في اسفل الجبل
واثني عشر عمودا لأسباط إسرائيل الاثني عشر."​

المذبح علامة أو رمز لحضور الله والاثنى عشر عمودًا رمزًا لحصور ال ١٢ سبطًا فال ١٢
 سبط سيدخلون الآن في عهد مع الله. هذا ما يتضح في آية(7)


----------



## يا هادى (18 مارس 2010)

*



			ما علاقة ما كتبته بإعتراضك الأولي؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ان موسى لم يكتب شيئا وماكتب فى اللوحين هو ما تم وضعه فى التابوت و لايوجد من يتحقق باللى كتب فى اللوحين يقينا لان الحجر قد ضاع وتم كتابه ما يريدونه ونسبوه الى سيدنا موسى عليه السلام 

وده ببساطه شديده جدا*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (18 مارس 2010)

> وتم كتابه ما يريدونه ونسبوه  الى سيدنا موسى عليه السلام
> 
> وده ببساطه شديده جدا



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه الله احلي و ابسط من لعب الاطفال

طب انا جاوبت و انت تعمدت اغفالي و قولت لك 

ههههههههههه ولو مافيش  اثبات 

اولا قولنا ان شريعتك مشابهه كثيرا لشريعه موسي هذا اولا

ثانيا اليس الله قادرا علي حفظ شرائعه ام انه قادر علي حفظ الاسلام فقط و  عجز عن حفظ الباقيين

ثم انه مخطوطات الاسلام الاصليه للقراءن احرقت

كيف نضمن ان قراءن اليوم هو قرءان ايام النبي

الم تقولوا ان الله قادرا علي الحفظ

كذلك نحن نؤمن بذلك الشئ

و بما ان الله قادرا علي حفظ كل شئ فانه قيض انبياء لحفظ شريعه موسي

اشعياء و ارمياء و دانيال و ايليا و عزرا حافظ التوراه و حاميها

اليسوا هؤلاء انبياء الله الحافظين شريعته

و داوود في مزاميره كان يتغني بان لذته هي في حفظ شريعه الله و ناموسه و  سليمان الم يكن حافظا لها

ام ان الانبياء ليسوا ادله كافيه

ام تكن مهمتهم حفظ كلام الله و توجيه الشعب و اليس موحي اهم بحيث لو ان  الشريعه تغيرت هم سيكتشفون

صح ولا غلط


و رجعت قولت لك تاني

 			 		  		  		 			 			للمره التانيه بكرر سؤالي

اليسوا انبياء الله كافين لحفظ كلام الله و ناموسه

استشهاد من كلام داوود النبي

المزامير   الأصحاح 40 العدد 8 أَنْ أَفْعَلَ مَشِيئَتَكَ يَا إِلَهِي سُرِرْتُ.   وَشَرِيعَتُكَ فِي وَسَطِ أَحْشَائِي].  



  المزامير الأصحاح 94 العدد 12 طُوبَى لِلرَّجُلِ  الَّذِي تُؤَدِّبُهُ يَا  رَبُّ وَتُعَلِّمُهُ مِنْ شَرِيعَتِكَ  



 المزامير الأصحاح 119 العدد 18 اكْشِفْ عَنْ عَيْنَيَّ   فَأَرَى عَجَائِبَ مِنْ شَرِيعَتِكَ.  



 المزامير الأصحاح 119 العدد 29 طَرِيقَ الْكَذِبِ   أَبْعِدْ عَنِّي وَبِشَرِيعَتِكَ ارْحَمْنِي.  



 المزامير الأصحاح 119 العدد 34 فَهِّمْنِي فَأُلاَحِظَ   شَرِيعَتَكَ وَأَحْفَظَهَا بِكُلِّ قَلْبِي.  



 المزامير الأصحاح 119 العدد 44 فَأَحْفَظَ شَرِيعَتَكَ   دَائِماً إِلَى الدَّهْرِ وَالأَبَدِ  



 المزامير الأصحاح 119 العدد 51 الْمُتَكَبِّرُونَ   اسْتَهْزَأُوا بِي إِلَى الْغَايَةِ. عَنْ شَرِيعَتِكَ لَمْ أَمِلْ.  



 المزامير الأصحاح 119 العدد 53 الْحَمِيَّةُ   أَخَذَتْنِي بِسَبَبِ الأَشْرَارِ تَارِكِي شَرِيعَتِكَ.  



 المزامير الأصحاح 119 العدد 55 ذَكَرْتُ فِي اللَّيْلِ   اسْمَكَ يَا رَبُّ وَحَفِظْتُ شَرِيعَتَكَ.  



 المزامير الأصحاح 119 العدد 61 حِبَالُ الأَشْرَارِ   الْتَفَّتْ عَلَيَّ. أَمَّا شَرِيعَتُكَ فَلَمْ أَنْسَهَا.  



 المزامير الأصحاح 119 العدد 70 سَمِنَ مِثْلَ   الشَّحْمِ قَلْبُهُمْ أَمَّا أَنَا فَبِشَرِيعَتِكَ أَتَلَذَّذُ.  


*ما هي شريعه الله التي قصدها داوود النبي بكلامه

شريعه و ناموس موسي

صح ولا غلط


للمره الثالثه بكرر سؤالي

الانبياء زي اشعياء و داوود الي تغني بالشريعه و عزرا و ارمياء و دانبيال كانت مهمتهم ايييييييييييه بعد موسي

و مهمه سبط الاويين الي خصصه الله لحفظ شريعته لدرجه انه قال لاوي الرب نصيبه يبقي بيعلموا اييييييييه

كل الانبياء دول و كل الناس دول متفقين عالتحريف

صحيح

افلاس

سلام و نعمه*


----------



## يا هادى (18 مارس 2010)

*gospel
سفر الخروج [ 24 : 4 ] :

فَكَتَبَ مُوسَى جَمِيعَ أَقْوَالِ الرَّبِّ، ثُمَّ بَكَّرَ فِي الصَّبَاحِ وَشَيَّدَ مَذْبَحاً عَلَى سَفْحِ الجَبَلِ 

الجمله الملونه بالاحمر من ضمن ماكتبها موسى؟ 

تعرف ترد*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (18 مارس 2010)

و تغافلت برضه عن كلامي هنا



كل الشعب كان حافظ الوصايا العشر حتي بعد كسر موسي الالواح لانه هو و اخوه  هارون قعدوا يعني يحفظوا الشعب 

*و المسيح يستشهد بالوصايا مما يؤكد صحتها

الشعب كله كان حافظ الوصايا* 

*وَإِذَا وَاحِدٌ تَقَدَّمَ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَيُّهَا الْمُعَلِّمُ   الصَّالِحُ أَيَّ صَلاَحٍ أَعْمَلُ لِتَكُونَ لِيَ الْحَيَاةُ   الأَبَدِيَّةُ؟» 
17 فَقَالَ لَهُ: «لِمَاذَا تَدْعُونِي صَالِحاً؟   لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَالِحاً إِلاَّ وَاحِدٌ وَهُوَ اللَّهُ. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ   أَرَدْتَ أَنْ تَدْخُلَ الْحَيَاةَ فَاحْفَظِ الْوَصَايَا». 
18 قَالَ  لَهُ: «أَيَّةَ الْوَصَايَا؟» فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «لاَ  تَقْتُلْ. لاَ تَزْنِ.  لاَ تَسْرِقْ. لاَ تَشْهَدْ بِالزُّورِ. 
19 أَكْرِمْ أَبَاكَ  وَأُمَّكَ وَأَحِبَّ قَرِيبَكَ كَنَفْسِكَ». 
20 قَالَ لَهُ الشَّابُّ:  «هَذِهِ كُلُّهَا حَفِظْتُهَا مُنْذُ  حَدَاثَتِي. فَمَاذَا يُعْوِزُنِي  بَعْدُ؟» 
21 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «إِنْ أَرَدْتَ أَنْ تَكُونَ كَامِلاً  فَاذْهَبْ  وَبِعْ أَمْلاَكَكَ وَأَعْطِ الْفُقَرَاءَ فَيَكُونَ لَكَ  كَنْزٌ فِي  السَّمَاءِ وَتَعَالَ اتْبَعْنِي». 
22 فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ  الشَّابُّ الْكَلِمَةَ مَضَى حَزِيناً لأَنَّهُ كَانَ  ذَا أَمْوَالٍ  كَثِيرَةٍ. *

يعني الشاب حافظ الوصايا من امتا 

منذ حداثته

و موضع تاني يدلل انه الشعب كله حفظ الوصايا بدون الحاجه لالواح

*فَجَاءَ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الْكَتَبَةِ وَسَمِعَهُمْ يَتَحَاوَرُونَ  فَلَمَّا  رَأَى أَنَّهُ أَجَابَهُمْ حَسَناً سَأَلَهُ: «أَيَّةُ وَصِيَّةٍ  هِيَ  أَوَّلُ الْكُلِّ؟» 
29 فَأَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: «إِنَّ أَوَّلَ كُلِّ  الْوَصَايَا هِيَ: اسْمَعْ  يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ. الرَّبُّ إِلَهُنَا رَبٌّ  وَاحِدٌ. 
30 وَتُحِبُّ الرَّبَّ إِلَهَكَ مِنْ كُلِّ قَلْبِكَ وَمِنْ  كُلِّ  نَفْسِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ فِكْرِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ قُدْرَتِكَ. هَذِهِ  هِيَ  الْوَصِيَّةُ الأُولَى. *

يعني حافظين كلهم الوصايا ولالا فلو كانت غلط لاعترض يسوع 


مش كدا و لا ايه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (18 مارس 2010)

يا هادى قال:


> *gospel
> سفر الخروج [ 24 : 4 ] :
> 
> فَكَتَبَ مُوسَى جَمِيعَ أَقْوَالِ الرَّبِّ، ثُمَّ بَكَّرَ فِي الصَّبَاحِ وَشَيَّدَ مَذْبَحاً عَلَى سَفْحِ الجَبَلِ
> ...



موسي هنا كان بيتكلم عن نفسه بصيغه الغائب

ثم ما علاقه هذا بموضوعك الاصلي ام انه غرضك التشتيت و التحدي فقط


----------



## يا هادى (18 مارس 2010)

مولكا:
*



			على العموم

نعم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


فَكَتَبَ مُوسَى جَمِيعَ أَقْوَالِ الرَّبِّ، 

هل كانت (ثُمَّ بَكَّرَ فِي الصَّبَاحِ وَشَيَّدَ مَذْبَحاً عَلَى سَفْحِ الجَبَلِ) حتى يكتبها؟*


----------



## يا هادى (18 مارس 2010)

*اسف .........تكلمه  كلمه فى سؤالى

هل كانت (ثُمَّ بَكَّرَ فِي الصَّبَاحِ وَشَيَّدَ مَذْبَحاً عَلَى سَفْحِ الجَبَلِ) من اقوال الرب حتى يكتبها؟ *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (18 مارس 2010)

علي فكره انت لم تات بالمفحم الجديد

الموضوع دا شبه موضوعك و فيه سؤالك بالظبط

لو ذكي هتفهم انه الموضوعين متشابهين في الجوهر 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1913085
و ابقي راجع الرد 3 او 4

سلام


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 مارس 2010)

> * هل كانت (ثُمَّ بَكَّرَ فِي الصَّبَاحِ وَشَيَّدَ مَذْبَحاً عَلَى سَفْحِ  الجَبَلِ) من اقوال الرب حتى يكتبها؟ *



سامحونى

ما هذا المستوى السوبر هابط 
يارجل روح اشرب شوب كبير قهوة وتعالى اتكلم


هو موسى كان بيكتب اللى بيعمله فى وقتها ولا اية ؟؟؟

هو الترتيب الزمنى دة مش من ربنا برضوا

ولا انت نسيت طريقة الوحى فى المسيحية ( يارب ماتقوليش موسى ماكانش مسيحى )  ؟؟


هو انت فاكر ربنا قاعد جنبه بيمليه الكلام ولا اية ؟؟


يا " يا هادي " ركز فى اللى بتقوله 
انت كدة عمال تبعد عن الموضوع !


----------



## My Rock (18 مارس 2010)

يا هادى قال:


> *اسف .........تكلمه  كلمه فى سؤالى
> 
> هل كانت (ثُمَّ بَكَّرَ فِي الصَّبَاحِ وَشَيَّدَ مَذْبَحاً عَلَى سَفْحِ الجَبَلِ) من اقوال الرب حتى يكتبها؟ *



إفلاس..
و لنرد عليك، الكتاب المقدس لا يحتوي فقط على أقول الرب بصيغة القائل، بل يحتوي على أخبار و أحداث أوحى الله لكاتبيه بكتابتها

نرجع لسؤالك، وضحنا إن اللوحين لم يحتويا على الأسفار الخمسة و بالتالي فقدانها لا يُسبب أي حرج في فقدان أصل الكتاب المقدس

و بعدين؟


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (18 مارس 2010)

سلام للجميع,,


الاخ هادي,

تلخيص صغير لما قاله الاخوة هنا.

اقرا الاتي معي لو نكرمت:

 27 وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «اكْتُبْ لِنَفْسِكَ هذِهِ الْكَلِمَاتِ، لأَنَّنِي بِحَسَبِ هذِهِ الْكَلِمَاتِ قَطَعْتُ عَهْدًا مَعَكَ وَمَعَ إِسْرَائِيلَ».  28 وَكَانَ هُنَاكَ عِنْدَ الرَّبِّ أَرْبَعِينَ نَهَارًا وَأَرْبَعِينَ لَيْلَةً، لَمْ يَأْكُلْ خُبْزًا وَلَمْ يَشْرَبْ مَاءً. فَكَتَبَ عَلَى اللَّوْحَيْنِ كَلِمَاتِ الْعَهْدِ، الْكَلِمَاتِ الْعَشَرَ..

او بالانكليزي : the ten commandments  اي الوصايا العشر.

وضحت؟ امل ذلك.


----------



## يا هادى (22 مارس 2010)

*



			و بعدين؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


حتعرف وبعدين من ردى على الزميل مصلوب لاجلى:-




			قرا الاتي معي لو نكرمت:

27 وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «اكْتُبْ لِنَفْسِكَ هذِهِ الْكَلِمَاتِ، لأَنَّنِي بِحَسَبِ هذِهِ الْكَلِمَاتِ قَطَعْتُ عَهْدًا مَعَكَ وَمَعَ إِسْرَائِيلَ». 28 وَكَانَ هُنَاكَ عِنْدَ الرَّبِّ أَرْبَعِينَ نَهَارًا وَأَرْبَعِينَ لَيْلَةً، لَمْ يَأْكُلْ خُبْزًا وَلَمْ يَشْرَبْ مَاءً. فَكَتَبَ عَلَى اللَّوْحَيْنِ كَلِمَاتِ الْعَهْدِ، الْكَلِمَاتِ الْعَشَرَ
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اليست هذه كلمات العهد الذى قطعه بينه وبين موسى واسرائيل(الوصايا العشر)  وكتبت فى اللوحين؟ ام لك راى اخر؟

سفر الخروج الاصحاح 34

ا1حفظ ما انا موصيك اليوم. ها انا طارد من قدامك الاموريين والكنعانيين والحثّيين والفرزّيين والحوّيين واليبوسيين. 

12 احترز من ان تقطع عهدا مع سكان الارض التي انت آت اليها لئلا يصيروا فخا في وسطك. 

13 بل تهدمون مذابحهم وتكسّرون انصابهم وتقطعون سواريهم. 

14 فانك لا تسجد لاله آخر لان الرب اسمه غيور. اله غيور هو. 

15 احترز من ان تقطع عهدا مع سكان الارض. فيزنون وراء آلهتهم ويذبحون لآلهتهم فتدعى وتأكل من ذبيحتهم. 

16 وتأخذ من بناتهم لبنيك. فتزني بناتهم وراء آلهتهنّ ويجعلن بنيك يزنون وراء آلهتهنّ 

17 لا تصنع لنفسك آلهة مسبوكة.

18 تحفظ عيد الفطير. سبعة ايام تاكل فطيرا كما امرتك في وقت شهر ابيب. لانك في شهر ابيب خرجت من مصر.

19 لي كل فاتح رحم. وكل ما يولد ذكرا من مواشيك بكرا من ثور وشاة. 

20 واما بكر الحمار فتفديه بشاة. وان لم تفده تكسر عنقه. كل بكر من بنيك تفديه. ولا يظهروا امامي فارغين.

21 ستة ايام تعمل. واما اليوم السابع فتستريح فيه. في الفلاحة وفي الحصاد تستريح. 

22 وتصنع لنفسك عيد الاسابيع ابكار حصاد الحنطة. وعيد الجمع في آخر السنة. 

23 ثلاث مرات في السنة يظهر جميع ذكورك امام السيد الرب اله اسرائيل. 

24 فاني اطرد الامم من قدامك واوسع تخومك. ولا يشتهي احد ارضك حين تصعد لتظهر امام الرب الهك ثلاث مرات في السنة.

25 لا تذبح على خمير دم ذبيحتي. ولا تبت الى الغد ذبيحة عيد الفصح.

26 اول ابكار ارضك تحضره الى بيت الرب الهك. لا تطبخ جديا بلبن امه

27 وقال الرب لموسى اكتب لنفسك هذه الكلمات. لانني بحسب هذه الكلمات قطعت عهدا معك ومع اسرائيل

منتظر حضرتك*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 مارس 2010)

> * 27 وقال الرب لموسى اكتب لنفسك هذه الكلمات. لانني بحسب هذه  الكلمات قطعت عهدا معك ومع اسرائيل*


اية اللى اضفته انت على المشاركة اللى قبليك ؟؟
ما هو قال نفس الكلام ! 

وبعدين ؟


----------



## CH Dragon (22 مارس 2010)

سلام و نعمه 
استاذ ( يا هادي ) 
مشاركاتك كلها بتلف و تدور حوالين بعضها 
و مش قادر افهم برضه وجهه نظرك او وجهه اعتراضك

نيجي من الاول 
ايه هي التوراه دي : 
التوراه دي اول خمس اسفار في الكتاب المقدس و تقول عليها التوراه او الناموس 
و هي ( تكوين - خروج - لاويين - عدد - تثنيه ) 
و دي مجموعه من القوانين و كتبها موسي بوحي من الله لتنظيم حياه و سلوكيات بني اسرائيل و من ياتي من بعدهم
و علشان كده بتشمل احكام في مختلف مجالات الحياه و بتصور حياه بني اسرائيل في وقتها و اخطائهم و احكام الاخطاء دي 

ام الواح الشريعه فلم تكتب فيها الشريعه كلها بل الوصايا العشر 
و قد كسرها موسى بسبب غضبه مما يفعله الشعب ليحسوا بفداحه ما يصنعونه و لكن بعدها 
اوصاه الرب ان ياتي بلوحين اخرين و كتب عليهم الوصايا مره اخري 
وضعت الالواح الثانيه بعد ذلك في تابوت العهد في قدس الاقداس 
و التي ضاعت مع الحروب و السبي

و لكن ثانيه واحده قبل ان تقول ان الوصايا ضاعت فهم اليهود الاكبر حتى الان هو الوصايا العشره 

[q-bible]""إنما كن متشددا وتشجع جداً لكي تتحفظ للعمل حسب كل الشريعة التي أمرك بها موسى عبدي لا تمل عنها يميناً ولا شمالاً لكي تفلح حيثما تذهب. لا يبرح سفر هذه الشريعة من فمك بل تلهج فيه نهاراً وليلاً لكي تتحفظ للعمل حسب كل ما هو مكتوب فيه لأنك حينئذ تصلح طريقك وحينئذ تفلح"(سفر يشوع 1: 8,7)[/q-bible]

مهمه بني اسرائيل هي حفظ الوصايا و ان كانوا احيانا لا يطبقونها و لذلك كان يوبخهم الله
و ايضا الوصايا ذكرت مره اخري من خلال تعاليم السيد المسيح 
​


----------



## CH Dragon (22 مارس 2010)

استاذ ( يا هادي ) 
هناك شئ واحد فقط ان سؤالك الاول هو مصير الواح الشريعه و الوصايا تم اجابتك عليه بكل الطرق 
و اظن ان كل من ردوا عليك من اساتذتي لم يبخلوا عليك في معلومه اما من بعده فلم اجد لك سؤال واحد واضح 
حتى الان 

:11_1_211v:
رجاء ان كان لك سؤال غير سؤال مصير الواح الشريعه اكتبه واضح دون اي ( لف  و دوران )
على الاقل حتى يستفاد من يقرا الموضوع 
​


----------



## My Rock (22 مارس 2010)

ربنا يهديك يا هادي..
و نعمة الأمانة في الحوار
قدمنا ما لدينا و إفلاسك واضح، فرجاءاً إحترام العقول و كفاً لهواً في الموضوع


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (23 مارس 2010)

سلام للجميع,,

الزميل " يا هادي"





يا هادى قال:


> *
> 
> حتعرف وبعدين من ردى على الزميل مصلوب لاجلى:-
> 
> ...




لا تتسرع في الجواب و اقرا بتمهل لو تكرمت.

لو قلت لك : يا هادي خذ جميع الكتب التي اعطيتك اياها و ارسلها الى منتديات الكنيسة. فالذي ستفعله انك سترسل "جميع " الكتب و قد تكون بالمئات.

و لكن لو قلت لك : خذ العشر كتب  التي اعطيتك اياها اولا  و ارسلها. فانت حتما سترسل هذه العشرة فقط , مع العلم بان اعطيتك اكثر من ذلك.

و هذا ما نتكلم عنه هنا. في البدء اعطى الله الوصايا العشر و من ثم اعطى تفصيلات لذلك.

اقرا معي من خروج 19:

فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «اذْهَبْ إِلَى الشَّعْبِ وَقَدِّسْهُمُ الْيَوْمَ وَغَدًا، وَلْيَغْسِلُوا ثِيَابَهُمْ،  11 وَيَكُونُوا مُسْتَعِدِّينَ لِلْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ. لأَنَّهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَنْزِلُ الرَّبُّ أَمَامَ عُيونِ جَمِيعِ الشَّعْبِ عَلَى جَبَلِ سِينَاءَ.   ........فَكَانَ صَوْتُ الْبُوقِ يَزْدَادُ اشْتِدَادًا جِدًّا، وَمُوسَى يَتَكَلَّمُ وَاللهُ يُجِيبُهُ بِصَوْتٍ. ...
 25 فَانْحَدَرَ مُوسَى إِلَى الشَّعْبِ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ...

و بعد ذلك اعطى الله الوصايا العشر:

 1 ثُمَّ تَكَلَّمَ اللهُ بِجَمِيعِ هذِهِ الْكَلِمَاتِ قَائِلاً:  2 «أَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ الَّذِي أَخْرَجَكَ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ مِنْ بَيْتِ الْعُبُودِيَّةِ.  Exod 13:3; Deut 5:6; Ps 81:10; 3 لاَ يَكُنْ لَكَ آلِهَةٌ أُخْرَى أَمَامِي.  4 لاَ تَصْنَعْ لَكَ تِمْثَالاً مَنْحُوتًا، وَلاَ صُورَةً مَا مِمَّا فِي السَّمَاءِ مِنْ فَوْقُ، وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ مِنْ تَحْتُ، وَمَا فِي الْمَاءِ مِنْ تَحْتِ الأَرْضِ.  Lev 26:1; Ps 97:7; 5 لاَ تَسْجُدْ لَهُنَّ وَلاَ تَعْبُدْهُنَّ، لأَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ إِلهٌ غَيُورٌ، أَفْتَقِدُ ذُنُوبَ الآبَاءِ فِي الأَبْنَاءِ فِي الْجِيلِ الثَّالِثِ وَالرَّابعِ مِنْ مُبْغِضِيَّ،  6 وَأَصْنَعُ إِحْسَانًا إِلَى أُلُوفٍ مِنْ مُحِبِّيَّ وَحَافِظِي وَصَايَايَ.  7 لاَ تَنْطِقْ بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ بَاطِلاً، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ لاَ يُبْرِئُ مَنْ نَطَقَ بِاسْمِهِ بَاطِلاً.  Lev 9:12; Matt 5:33; 8 اُذْكُرْ يَوْمَ السَّبْتِ لِتُقَدِّسَهُ.  Ezek 20:12; 9 سِتَّةَ أَيَّامٍ تَعْمَلُ وَتَصْنَعُ جَمِيعَ عَمَلِكَ،  Exod 23:12; Exod 34:21; Luke 13:14; 10 وَأَمَّا الْيَوْمُ السَّابعُ فَفِيهِ سَبْتٌ لِلرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ. لاَ تَصْنَعْ عَمَلاً مَا أَنْتَ وَابْنُكَ وَابْنَتُكَ وَعَبْدُكَ وَأَمَتُكَ وَبَهِيمَتُكَ وَنَزِيلُكَ الَّذِي دَاخِلَ أَبْوَابِكَ.  11 لأَنْ فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ صَنَعَ الرَّبُّ السَّمَاءَ وَالأَرْضَ وَالْبَحْرَ وَكُلَّ مَا فِيهَا، وَاسْتَرَاحَ فِي الْيَوْمِ السَّابعِ. لِذلِكَ بَارَكَ الرَّبُّ يَوْمَ السَّبْتِ وَقَدَّسَهُ.  Gen 2:2; 12 أَكْرِمْ أَبَاكَ وَأُمَّكَ لِكَيْ تَطُولَ أَيَّامُكَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ الَّتِي يُعْطِيكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ.  Matt 15:4; Eph 6:2; 13 لاَ تَقْتُلْ.  Matt 5:21; 14 لاَ تَزْنِ.  Matt 5:27; 15 لاَ تَسْرِقْ.  16 لاَ تَشْهَدْ عَلَى قَرِيبِكَ شَهَادَةَ زُورٍ.  17 لاَ تَشْتَهِ بَيْتَ قَرِيبِكَ. لاَ تَشْتَهِ امْرَأَةَ قَرِيبِكَ، وَلاَ عَبْدَهُ، وَلاَ أَمَتَهُ، وَلاَ ثَوْرَهُ، وَلاَ حِمَارَهُ، وَلاَ شَيْئًا مِمَّا لِقَرِيبِكَ»

و بعد ذلك بدا الله يعطي تفصيلا لما قاله:

 فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «هكَذَا تَقُولُ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ: أَنْتُمْ رَأَيْتُمْ أَنَّنِي مِنَ السَّمَاءِ تَكَلَّمْتُ مَعَكُمْ.  23 لاَ تَصْنَعُوا مَعِي آلِهَةَ فِضَّةٍ....


و الا ن انتقل معي الى الاصحاح 24:

وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «اصْعَدْ إِلَيَّ إِلَى الْجَبَلِ، وَكُنْ هُنَاكَ، فَأُعْطِيَكَ لَوْحَيِ الْحِجَارَةِ وَالشَّرِيعَةِ وَالْوَصِيَّةِ الَّتِي كَتَبْتُهَا لِتَعْلِيمِهِمْ»



هل لاحظت ماذا قال الله؟ لوحي الحجارة و شئ اخر هو الشريعة و الوصية.

اي ان الله فرق بين اللوحين و الشريعة و الوصية. فلو كان كل شئ مكتوبا على اللوحين لكان الله قال لموسى: خذ اللوحين الذين كتبت عليهم الشريعة و الوصية, و لكنه لم يقل ذلك.


وضحت؟ اتمنى ذلك.


----------

